# Electrical Contact Grease



## Dukester (Dec 28, 2004)

Anybody know where one could find this grease. I think we have a NAPA in town. I will call and find out. I can't think of anywhere else, maybe ACE Hardware...


----------



## Dukester (Dec 28, 2004)

Just answered my own question. Called Ace Hardware and they told me they do carry this in a small tube sold in their Automotive Section.


----------



## Anglepoise (Dec 28, 2004)

Just be careful you get the right stuff.

Dialectic grease does NOT conduct electrical energy and this is the last thing you need on threads that are conducting.

There is another kind of grease /lubricant that aids the passage of electrical current and this is used on switch contacts etc.


----------



## 3rd_shift (Dec 28, 2004)

It's also called "bulb" grease.
It's for, allowing good contact in automotive sockets while allowing an easy bulb change later.


----------



## Dukester (Dec 28, 2004)

This is what I ended up getting at Ace Hardware. It is called "Bulb & Connector Di-Electric Grease". It is made by CRC Industries and it states on the package "Great for Indoor/Outdoor Bulbs, Electrical Connections, Headlights/Taillights and Batteries" It also says that it "Easier Installation/Removal, Prevents Corrosion, Protects Connections, Prevents Shorts".

I think this product will work out fine...


----------



## udaman (Dec 28, 2004)

Sorry I opened my big fat mouth again. And no again, JimH; I cannot reduce the length of this post; I just spent more than a week reading up on these and others at Nye's voluminous website, and could have spent at least another month...do your own research if you want to make 3 sentence posts telling people what to buy.

Lumens addicts always want their supplies "yesterday". Oh well, I'm slow; guess nobody wants to do a GB on $100/oz ultra high-end contact grease (heck we could even get a custom run of our own mix, for enough $$$). Darned, I wanted the super high-end stuff, not just plain 'ol regularly super-expensive priced SF grease /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif. What I was thinking was to get a $500 order on the high-end stuff in a single larger container, then manually scoop out into small plastic screw top containers of 1/2oz-2oz each (those like the ones you can put lip moisturizing cream in). The larger containers cost *much less* than smaller tubes, and you really don't need 400g of the lubes, like big Al has (he must lube up his entire collection on a regular basis /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif )

What big Al uses (size15's) :
Silicone grease recommendation

Download the pdf files on each of these from the Nye website, 779ZC is supposed to have additives for aluminum. I have yet to contact Nye about their various high-end greases (it's the holidays you know), so I have no information yet. The newer fluorinated greases are much more expensive.

*779ZC* http://www.nyelubricants.com/datasheets.php?offset=793

*759G* http://www.nyelubricants.com/datasheets.php?offset=713

E-mail Nye's small order distributor * TAI Lubricants*, if you want the SureFire greases in the USA---

"There are price breaks for larger quantities.  For this particular grease, at those quantities, you could purchase from Nye directly.  They have a $500 minimum order and 50 to 100 would surely meet that minimum.

I sell two different greases for SureFire flashlight owners.  The 759G and the 779ZC.  These are priced at $28.95 per 50 gram tube.  If your flashlight is a SureFire, then is the material you need. 

If you have any further questions, please feel free to contact me.

Happy Holidays,

Tom Madden, President
TAI Lubricants
PO Box 1579
Hockessin, DE 19707
USA
(302) 326-0200
(302) 326-0400 fax
[email protected]"

I sent TAI a lists of wants, high-temperatures, high-currents along electrical contact paths of both aluminum, nickel, brass, tin/lead, gold-plated, plastic/metal compatibility; in mod'd flashlight with 35+ watt bulbs that generate lots of heat. Nye's tech support responded that Uniflor 8511 would meet those requirements...only problem is price. From TAI, 8511 is:

25 gram tube: $47.95
50 gram tube: $74.95
100 gram tube: 135.95
400 gram jar: $289.95

Order 34Kg tub of this stuff from Nye directly for $$$$, break it down into 25gram portions and you should be able to bring the price down to less than $5 per 25g.

Read up on the development history, of automotive connector grease like 8511, by downloading the pdf
http://www.nyelubricants.com/literature.htm

http://www.thomastracking.com/dlcount.php?id=nyelubricants&url=http://www.nyelubricants.com/pdf/LW-Lubricant_of_the_year.pdf


----------



## Dukester (Dec 28, 2004)

Boy Udaman, you certainly do your homework... I went ahead and bought a small tube at ACE Hardware for $2.99. It will be used soley for electrical contacts not threads.

Dave


----------



## Amorphous (Dec 29, 2004)

Udaman, Thanks for the tip, here's what I found in addition.

http://www.nyelubricants.com/conducting.php

Conductive grease typically serves as a ground. For example, it is applied to ball bearings in computer equipment where it allows static discharge to pass through the bearing instead of building up, arcing, and pitting the rolling element or fluting the raceway - accelerating wear. It serves a similar purpose in treadmills, where the rubber belt can generated static electricity which makes its way to the bearing. A conductive grease is also used to bleed static away from the toner cartridge toward the shell in laser printers and office copiers. A custom-formulated, fluorinated conductive grease was recently developed by Nye for automotive battery lugs, to enhance conductivity over a wide temperature range. Note: Never use conductive grease on sliding switches, which could malfunction if a conductive grease is applied to the contacts.

Nye currently offers three standard conductive greases:

Nyogel 753G.pdf - A stiff, carbon thickened, light viscosity, polyolester grease intended for wide temperature applications where a degree of electrical conductivity in the grease is required. 

Nyogel 756G.pdf - A silica thickened, light viscosity, synthetic hydrocarbon grease intended for electrically conductive, instrument and bearing applications. 

Nyogel 758G.pdf - A stiff, lithium soap thickened, light viscosity, channeling synthetic ester grease intended for demanding bearing applications. 

Volume resistivity of both Nyogel 753G and Nyogel 756G is approximately 30 ohm-cm. Volume resistivity of Nyogel 758G is approximately 300 ohm-cm. Nyogel 753G and Nyogel 756G are gels not pastes. They rely on a proprietary carbon filler, rather than traditional metallic particles, for their conductivity. Nyogel 758G is an excellent channeling bearing grease. It relies primarily on a synergistic effect among its additives, not carbon or metallic filler, to create an electron pathway through the grease.


----------



## greenlight (Dec 29, 2004)

Fascinating! Maybe their is a poor man's equivalent?


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Dec 29, 2004)

I tried the Nyogel 559G on my VIP awhile back to no avail. Started strobbing on high in quick order. I cleaned all threads and contacts, including Kroll, and twisty, and applied Caigs ProGold 100. Problem solved. Kroll needs constant attention, but had been stobbing using twisty, and 559G.

Bill


----------

